# very sad news guys



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

well as you know i rescued 5 kittens and their mummy, and that their mummy died...well im now holding the last kitten left and she hasnt got long...

iv wrapped her up and shes having a cuddle with me...but she prob doesnt even have an hour left...

im so sad, i tried my hardest but they must of caught something from mummy! and they were just not strong enough..

very sad time at our house.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry for you and kitties, it must be heartbreaking for you, will be thinking of you tonight, but be proud and strong you gave them a loving home for the time you have had them, bless you all. (( hugs )):sad:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww thats sad news hunni. I agree with bshcatz you gave them a loving home and did your best for them. Big huz to you hunni. :001_wub:


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Aw sweetheart im so sorry to hear your sad news as Jeanie said "be proud" you did your best

{{{{{{ fur Mummy and babies }}}}}}}


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I was wondering how the remaining kits were doing. That is so sad. Poor little fur family. At least they will all be together now playing at the Bridge. I have this image of the Mum waiting there with the other four kittens waiting for their last playmate to come and join them.

It must be heartbreaking for you - you have worked so hard to try and keep them alive - they died knowing they were loved.

Take care of you now.

RIP little fur family 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to be read ing this sad news - but slighlty relieved to learn that this fur family did finally recieve - even of only briefly - love and affection from you.

Praying that the last remining kitten recovers.

You are a Angel for taking care of the babies

RIP Fur Family
regards
sue


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*im so sorry hun you did you best to help them  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry i knew you done your best my love, my heart goes out to you, R I P little ones, along with mummy, xxxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww the poor little things.. RIP little Angels xx


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

Last girl passed to the rainbow bridge around 5am...she was holding on for ages...and she kept opening her eyes to check i was still there..

So sad to look at her, knowing she was dying...

Run to your mummy and siblings...go play with all the toys you could ever dream of having, theres loads to choose from!!

loves ya loads, your mummy xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. We all know you did your very best for these babies but that's no consolation to you at all, having to watch them go one by one.

At least they are altogether again and with their Mum

RIP babies

Lou
X


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry
*hugs* for you hun x
take care x


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

How very sad. At least they had you to make there short lifes more comfortable. Well done for trying so hard.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your little babies - you did your bestxx i'm sure they are now altogether at rainbow bridge having a great timexxx


----------



## RayGuselli (Nov 9, 2008)

This is so very sad to hear

Such a loss but at least someone cared for them in their time here.

Kind regards
Ray


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww that is soo sad 

im sorry for your loss atleast they knew they were all loved dearly.

Run free at rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## gracie (Jul 2, 2008)

Really sorry for your loss. I'm sure they knew they were loved. Regards Gracie


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sad news. Atleast you gave them all the love and care they needed even if it was just for a short period of time. RIP mummy and little kittens xx


----------

